# Refusal Letter. LOST...



## Partho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am from Bangladesh, recently completed my graduation. And interested to go to UK for my MSc. i will try out for this september session. The prblm is i applied for an Australian student Visa in 2005, and unfortunately i was refused. The REFUSAL LETTER they provide which contains reasons of rejection is lost. I could nt find it. Is it needed when i apply for UK Student visa? I am really confused. Its been over 4 years and i am not sure the AUS High Commission will issue another or not. 

I am really worried and hope that u guys can give some advise & info regarding this.

I am looking forward to hear frm anyone provide me info.

Thanks

Maruf Ilahi Partho


----------



## CBeauty (May 17, 2009)

It's a quiet uncommon situation, so you may need to contact British HC reg this.

I guess you dont have to show the letter to British HC unless they ask for it, but you still need to fill up the reason for refusal to enter Oz on a student visa (in your UK visa application form).


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Curious....*



CBeauty said:


> It's a quiet uncommon situation, so you may need to contact British HC reg this.
> 
> I guess you dont have to show the letter to British HC unless they ask for it, but you still need to fill up the reason for refusal to enter Oz on a student visa (in your UK visa application form).



While would you need to inform the UK about your dealing with Australia? Or NZ of your dealings with the UK?

Just curious about the matter...


----------



## CBeauty (May 17, 2009)

You are normally asked these kind of quesions when you are filling the student visa application form. Questions like these appears on all kinds of visa applications forms in any country:
Have you been ever refused to enter any of the countries?...please specify the reasons...


The Embassy judge each application on its own merits, but they still take a note of the reasons for refusal to enter another country. 

I hope this answers your question.

cheers


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

CBeauty said:


> You are normally asked these kind of quesions when you are filling the student visa application form. Questions like these appears on all kinds of visa applications forms in any country:
> Have you been ever refused to enter any of the countries?...please specify the reasons...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, I thought it was something more specific about UK-Australia relationships


----------

